# Brookside Knives



## SteveMc (10 mo ago)

Finally got to pick up my custom made knife from Brookside Knives. I went to trade school with Nick and have watched him develop his skills as a knife maker over the years. After a long sit on his waiting list, my knife finally was built. The thing is absolutely beautiful and I'm very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Hefty full tang. What's the steel?


----------



## SteveMc (10 mo ago)

It is made of CPM S35VN stainless steel.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like a very nice knife congrats


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice.


----------

